# Hay feeder for goats with horns



## Seth (Jan 3, 2014)

We have two nigerian dwarfs and two alpine does.  The largest doe (alpine) is bullying the two NDs, and keeping them from the hay feeder.  The current hay feeder is a slanted frame with fencing on it.  The fencing is small enough that small goats with horns will not get their heads in there, but big enough that the larger goats can still get their mouths in there.  At least that's the theory.  I'm worried that part of the bullying is that the bigger goats cannot easily get enough hay out of it.


 

So I am going to build a new hay feeder this weekend.  Any suggestions for large and small goats with horns?  I'm considering something like this keyhole feeder, but instead of round holes at the top, it would be open above.






Something like this, but indoors:






Any other clever ideas?  Is this too complicated and I should just make a simple trough?  Do you need this kind of dividers?

Thanks!


----------



## elevan (Jan 6, 2014)

I think your current hay feeder is sufficient but I would build 1 or 2 more so that the goats don't have to eat from the same one.  I often worry when I see those keyhole feeder that a goat will be butted in the side while their head is in there and it'll be the death of them.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 7, 2014)

I am not a fan of key hole feeders and if you have different sized goats, a smaller goat with their head stuck in the key hole feeder could get rammed.  Honestly, I have not used key hole feeders, but I just don't see it being that user friendly with goats always banging into each other.


----------



## Seth (Jan 7, 2014)

Hi @20kidsonhill and @elevan - Thanks!  I agree about getting hurt while eating.  We made a test feeder last night.  Our slots opened at the top so no one could get stuck.  But the V turned out to be too wide, so they just reach in and pull out all the hay - huge amount of waste.

Making a second feeder like our original one is a good idea.

Thanks!
Seth


----------

